# Manchester cheap hotel or B&B



## Reno (Feb 10, 2010)

Going to be in Manchester for one or two nights at the beginning of May. Would begrateful if someone could recommend me an affordable hotel or B&B in the city centre and/or near the gay village. 

Cheers


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=216512&highlight=manchester+hotel


----------



## Manc_Cookie (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.hattersgroup.com/Manchester/index.php

In the Northern Quarter, so not far from The Village.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Mar 7, 2010)

Manc_Cookie said:


> http://www.hattersgroup.com/Manchester/index.php
> 
> In the Northern Quarter, so not far from The Village.



Exactly what I was gonna say


----------



## chriswill (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL Yep!


----------

